# Am I My Brother's Keeper?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 30, 2006)

*Am I My Brother\'s Keeper?*

Cain's unbelief turned that sin into greater anger and jealousy at God's righteous servant. His sin was compounded. How often do you do the same? How often are you angry with _your_ brother?

April 30, 2006
Cain and Abel - Am I my Brother's Keeper? Genesis 4:1-16, 
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

This is also available in the updated podcast file at the same page.

[Edited on 4-30-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## Herald (Apr 30, 2006)

I have been angry with my brother more than I would like to admit. It usually stems from pride or jealousy. While righteous anger is permissible, the truth is it happens far less than the former. I am reminded of the words of James:




> James 1:19-20 19 This you know, my beloved brethren. But let everyone be quick to hear, slow to speak and slow to anger; 20 for the anger of man does not achieve the righteousness of God.



May we heed these words.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 30, 2006)

i hate to admit this but i am angry with people constantly. most of the time it has to do with my perception of the selfishness of others and the inconsideration they display. i also get upset when people refuse to think and listen....


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 1, 2006)

Pretty much every time I come on a message board. But sometimes out of anger comes learning and even friendships. 

LOL Matthew, every time I see your avatar I think of Sonic the restaurant and not the video game.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 1, 2006)

Okay, Matt...you must have been in cahoots with the pastor at the church we attended Sunday...we were discussing the gentle answer turning away wrath and our responsibility in keeping peace.


----------



## Founded on the Rock (May 1, 2006)

Not that I sit on the throne of the Most High and am able to judge people, but there seem to be a number among Reformed believers that have an arrogance that is unparalleled. I often times find myself patting myself on the back for the doctrine I know (which is not much anyway).

I fall under this judgment as much as anyone but I strongly believe that there should be a shift in the attitude of some in the Reformed community. After all, we didn't come to the doctrines of grace by our own dilligent study or desperate search did we? Just my


----------

